# Has anyone done a review for the Petzl Strix yet?



## Beacon of Light (Dec 11, 2013)

Interesting looking military style headlamp. Would be great to see a review of this before forking over $89 +S&H.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 14, 2013)

With a new light like this out there, the last thing I expected was the sound of crickets from the people in this forum. What's the deal?


----------



## Disciple (Dec 20, 2013)

Since no one else responded here are some search engine results.

PETZL STRIX VL 1st Impression Review

Review: The Petzl STRIX IR headlamp

Review: Petzl STRIX VL / vs. Streamlight Sidewinder Compact II


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for that but I'm still surprised a site like CPF, no one here has one yet. I can't view any pictures in those links without signing up for an account on those forums which I am not about to do just for the sake of reading a review. One thing that I am confused now by reading the reviews is it seems it is only for rail mount or plate mount for a helmet but not on a regular headband the way you would wear a Zebralight? If so then my interest is gone completely.


----------



## Low_Speed (Dec 25, 2013)

In the video it comes with a quick release headband.


----------



## matt_j (Jan 8, 2014)

I have one and here's my lowdown.

Pros:
Decent lockout system. You have to pull out the selector switch out in order to turn the light on. Life saver for me who finds a lot of dead lamps in my gear. Still not 100% proof but works better than others.

Easy to use with gloved hands. 

AA batteries are easy to find.

Multiple attachment points and positioning of the lamp. Entire headlamp has about up and down 90 degrees swing (like every other headlamp) and than you can take the lamp module and rotate it 180 degrees around its axis. Comes handy if you need to attach it to gear so you can get the light exactly where you want. Helmet mount I believe is sold separately but it comes with spring loaded clip to attach to molle webbing or your pocket. Headband has a quick release buckle. 

One knob operation and natural feel controls that are easy to remember.

And now the bad parts:
It is big and bulky and heavy. I guess this is not a problem when mounted to a helmet or on the chest but on the head over a cap on an elastic strap it makes the light bounce and uncomfortable. Plus it sucks for storage.

Short battery life. But hey it's AA not much expected. It's not that powerful and barely enough for basic field work or close quarters work. 

It's a pain to change the battery. In mine and it may be a defect I have to pull out a metal ring out of the battery compartment that stabilizes the battery and also provides connection between the body and neg terminal in the tail cap. This ain't simple drop and go. 


So in conclusion it's an ok light out of plethora of lights marketed towrads mil/leo/fire/ems community. For $70-90 it's an ok light. Not powerful but makes up for it with stuff like decent lock out and mounting options. I like the red led but would consider green/blue ones useless. I like AA battery and one knob operation. I don't like the size (3x size of tikka) and the way you change batteries. Light is made out of a softer type of plastic which means that it has a less tendency to snap or crack when abused as some of the Princeton Tec lights. I will keep it as you can never have too many lights but it is an average light. If Petzl made the R+ and RXP in better colors and made them rugged I think it would be a perfect light.


----------



## Ozgeardo (Jun 23, 2014)

I have been waiting to see what Petzl was going to come up with in its tactical line up. I have always been a big fan and long time user of the Tactikka XP and I see they have a new model there also intended for tactical use.
I for one absolutely need multiple colour beams for my various activities and some subtle RGB colours will suit me perfectly.
If this animal can switch colours without flipping filters it could be my perfect head light.
I would have been hoping for a Li-Ion type battery but AAA or AA Eneloops have never let me down.
Not sure if I want to go for the new XP or try something new with the Strix, we are spoiled for choice.


----------

